# Foil = Boil



## kingofbother (Sep 3, 2009)

My buddy and I are having an argument.  He states that real BBQ'rs don't foil their ribs.  Foiling the ribs is just like boiling them.  I like to foil because that's the best way to get tender, fall off the bone, no muss no fuss ribs. 

He said foiling is a poor mans crockpot.  I think he is mentally ill. 

Is foiling the easy way out?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 3, 2009)

It is not boiling them, it is Braizing them... I foil, but I think you are opening a can o worms with this one.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2009)

You will get lots of different opinions but as was said foiling braises the meat which is not boiling.


----------



## ronp (Sep 3, 2009)

What coffie junkie said.

It is not submerged in liquid. Depending on the temp it is braizing, or steaming at a higher temp.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm with ron, piney and coffee thats not boiling. Is your friend talking about boiling them before you smoke them now thats for the birds. When we smoke them we just foil to further tenderise them or braising then we unfoil to stiffen them. I tell you want just smoke some for your friend and only let him have 2 ribs and you eat the rest in front of him and I'm sure he will come around.


----------



## dropastone (Sep 3, 2009)

I just mentioned this in one of my recent past threads.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

Absolutely not like boiling them, when you boil ribs the water sucks out all the flavor but when foiling that flavor is not only locked in but the braising in its own juices.
Though you don't have to foil the ribs, just one of those things where some do and some don't but definitely not at all like boiling.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't foil until it is going to the cooler. But that's my choice. My que is always juicy and flavorful. so why fix what's not broke?????


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 3, 2009)

What a can of worms LOL   Everyone has their preference.  Personally I like tender but not falling off the bone.  If I want falling off the bone type meat I will just do pulled pork.  foiling has it's pourpose, but for me it's not for cooking ribs in.


----------



## reichl (Sep 3, 2009)

Sometimes I don't understand about pit masters who hate when people use sauce or think smoking with electic smokers is sacrilegious. I was under the impression we were trying to make delicious food... If you think braised ribs taste good, foil away brotha


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2009)

And opinions are like umm everybody has one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 The thing I will say is do what works for you and let other people do as they choose. It disturbs me when people think the only way is their way. If someone likes to foil and it works for them so be it. If somebody doesn't foil and it works for them so be it. Personally I do them both ways it depends on my mood and the bottom line is if somebody doesn't like the ribs then don't eat them


----------



## reichl (Sep 3, 2009)

I personally would rather have food that I prefer done in a nontraditional way then food cooked traditionaly that I don't enjoy as much.  Also, I wasn't under the impression baseball was played in quarters.  Maybe I am living in a dreamworld


----------



## morkdach (Sep 3, 2009)

boilem then foilem
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




chapter 2


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 3, 2009)

Im with you,  different strokes.  

I personally switch around and try different things all the time(I do draw the line at boiling though).  thats what is great about bbq for me,  experimentation, and keeping an open mind.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2009)

I also think your gonna find we have quite a few ladies around here that know their way around a smoker and cast iron over campfires


----------



## morkdach (Sep 3, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
as the plot thickens and the ribs boil


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 3, 2009)

Seriously, you're an idiot for saying THAT...but your opinion on foil is noted.


----------



## reichl (Sep 3, 2009)

Is this really happening? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 alright I'm done... time for me to go tailgating


----------



## memphisbud (Sep 3, 2009)

Certain that he got exactly what he wanted..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...an argument.  It doesn't make sense unless you reside in HIS head, and if you disagree with him, then in his head, you're an idiot.  Sounds like he has an attitude similar to fanatics of every ilk.  Send him home to disturb others


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm going to leave this thread open but lets keep it on topic. If not it will be locked


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 3, 2009)

Every TV show I have ever seen where they show people BBQ ribs at home or in competitions, show the ribs wrapped in tin foil being braised.

You need to have them out of the foil to get the smokyness, but after that, foiling does so much for a lot of cuts of meat.


----------



## fired up (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I think you are ALL wrong!


----------



## dropastone (Sep 3, 2009)

ROF LMAO That's too funny.

No disrespect to the women here.


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree and disagree with everyone's comments, now here's mine:

I recently spoke with "The Legend" Mike Mills of 17th Street BBQ and Award Winning Memphis BBQ with regards to this very topic. You can take it however you want, but I weigh his comments pretty heavily based on his accomplishments and accolades, if he didn't have an idea of what he was talking about, he wouldn't be where he is now. That said:

"....no need to foil them. Yes foil/braising does make them tender, and it's to the individual's liking. It's up to YOU, the cook, the person who's going to be eatting them in the end, how YOU like them, period.

He goes on in his book "Peace, Love and Barbecue", that one of the characteristics of the "perfect rib" is a rib that ISN'T fall off the bone, but rather has a slight tug to it but still pulls away from the bone cleanly. From his experience, and from the competitions he's competed in and won (64 of 69) fall off the bone ribs are ribs that are in fact, overcooked (by judging standards. No I don't know how accurate this is, but again, look at his track record). I'll re-iterate it again, It's up to YOU, the cook, the person who's going to be eatting them in the end, how YOU like them, period.

I'd tell your friend to compare his ribs to yours next time and find out who makes the better ribs and then you can tell him if you foiled or not.

Me personally, I no longer foil. I'm a Mike Mills follower all the way:

-210 for 6 hours, period
-NO foil
-No flipping, spinning or rotating
-Membrane removal is a MUST


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 3, 2009)

Good fishing today, eh Grilla?


----------



## alx (Sep 3, 2009)

I can say that of the last 5 KCBS champs they all foil.A comp rib is way different then what is expected at home.The foiling allows them to layer on flavors-then sauce.Our team has done well when we didn't foil,but foiling properly-no juice-letting rib "BRAISE" in its own liquid is much different then the MUSH most folks think of as fall off bone.

Different strokes.The foil is also known as the TEXAS CRUTCH to certain BBQ folk i know of who have made a pile of money not FOILING-Taste and Tenderness win...anywhere.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 3, 2009)

i don't like foiling my ribs - tried it a few times a la 3/2/1 etc.; didn't like the fall-off-the-bone/pulled/pork texture and prefer the "slight-tug" texture of ribs that are done "traditionally." also, being an historian, i tend to settle in on traditional methods of doing things.

having said that - if that's what a person wants to do, then do it. my wife prefers CSRs to be not only boiled, but also not smoked. i can't stand it when she does that, but i can't change her mind and it is futile to try to change her mind.

traditionalists tend to be upfront and even gruff about their preferences, and that's to be expected as the old-timers are fading fast and there definitely need to be new old-timers coming up in their place who keep with the traditions. at the same time, the new-style folks tend to be condescending and a little smug with their thermometers, electric gadgets and, yes, tin foil. the ones who take the ebst of both are the ones who are going to come out ahead and set the new traditions; for instance, it wasn't that long ago that a scope on a rifle was a novelty; i can remember a story told by jack o'connor that he went on a hunt once with clark gable and another fellow who ahd a scoped rifle - the dude with the scoped rifle drew a bigger crowd than gable did - yet now, a rifle WITHOUT a scope is a little silly and/or worthy of curiosity (unless it is a lever-action cowboy-style rfile). 

i like my ribs unfoiled and prefer not to braise any of my bbq, but i have done it in the past and will possibly do it in the future depending on my mood and on the folks who are coming over. the happy medium is something to be admired and i would suggest to those on both sides to get out of their comfort zone now and then so that both might know a little more about what they are talking about.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 3, 2009)

Seriously *210f* for 6 hours? Do you not find that 210f takes forever? 

I do them at 225f for however long it takes. I Sometimes foil, sometimes not. 

Some claim Foil doesn't belong in BBQ not quite pure enough don't you know? 

After all BBQ started with Oook the Caveman ( now in the employ of Geiko )One fine day Oook found a dead Mastodon Killed by a forest fire. It is still smoking from the intense heat and smoke. Oook being hungry at the time ate the meat. Wow thought OooK! Smoking meat taste good, Oook like. 

Fast forward to The next forest fire.  We find Oook dragging another Mastodon over to be near the heat and smoke. Mmmmmm good Oook like smoking meat. Oook think, hmmm I think I will call my new culinary method Barbecue. The first BBQ Chef cooking meat the only proper way is born.

But now we in the 21st century have strayed from the proper way to BBQ 

We have foil, smokers, forks, knives grills, propane, charcoal et al. etc.

We need to toss out all of these evil things that have crept into our hobby. 

Oook didn't use a rack to hold the meat on, so we should throw ours out just to be pure. 

If you want to be even more pure you could throw out the water pan too. It promotes a higher humidity in the smoker....( thus steams the meat - bad bad )

Next we could eliminate the smoker itself and simply hang the meat over some coals and fan it with smoke.

Oops that's not pure either, using something to hang the meat up out of the dirt is not how Oook envisioned his invention. Get rid of all hangers and fans too for that matter. 

No rock ring around a fire to direct the flames either not right you know.

I'm heading for California to do some Proper BBQing. 

There are plenty of forest fires burning there , Now where the hell can I find a Mastodon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Folks, when you start calling other people names, your getting way to serious about this . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Its just food.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd like to know what kind of rub Oook would have used and if he brined in the sea water.


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 3, 2009)

210 for 6 hours, period, per the book, straight from the horse's mouth, it works. It's no different then cooking 3-2-1 or 2-2-1. The only difference is the total amount of time that the smoker is opened and disturbed. But that's what works for him, and I've tried it myself and it works for me as well.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 3, 2009)

Smoke 'em the way you like 'em.

Pulling up "traditional/genuine" doesn't work. The first smokers weren't using offsets, or bullet smokers. I'm sure they used whatever wood was in the backyard. They had no access to meat or chamber thermos, so the temp was what it was. I have no doubt what we cook now tastes way better than what they were making then. So then why would anyone want traditonal or "genuine" smoked food? I'd love to see the look on some old time crackers' face if he could taste foiled ribs. Betcha it's way better than anything they made 100 yrs ago.

I just don't see how anyone using a modern cooker with modern fuel and tools has any business saying one way or another is traditional/genuine or not.

The day we smoke in holes in the ground with whatever wood we can find, will be the day we're smoking traditionally.


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good debate here.

To me it comes down to, if all I'm cooking is ribs - and I have 7-8 hours to get them done, then I CAN smoke them at 220 and get them tender with no foil.  However, I usually do only 1-2 racks at a time, and always with something else on there (chicken, etc).  

So I braise sometimes, only to get them done in 4 to 4 1/2 hours or so!  Also, if you limit the time in the foil to 30 min. max, then by the time you're done - no one could really tell if they were foiled, after that last hour or so passes that firms them up again!  Only giving them 30 min. in the foil also allows for some pull, and they won't taste like pulled pork.  IMO...


----------



## ronp (Sep 4, 2009)

I get mine from Sam's 500 ft. roll 22 dollars. I guess that makes me a poor man, cheap, and not respectable also.


----------



## rickw (Sep 4, 2009)

Just this past weekend we had made up our usual ribs using the 3-2-1 method and they turned out great as usual. On Monday my brother called me up and said his friend had brought him some ribs from 17th street BBQ and asked if I wanted to try them, of course I said yes. 

 I will admit they were some good ribs but were they better than mine? (We did a side by side test) Well I think not, neither did my brother, his wife nor mine.

 So when it is said do what works for you, I believe this to be true. I make my ribs EXACTLY to my taste so for me it's hard to find better when I tailor made mine to what I like.


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so far jealous now.


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Sep 4, 2009)

You nailed it my man, you nailed it.


----------



## zopi (Sep 4, 2009)

Propane or Charcoal?
Chevy or Ford? (Thhhppt...loaded question..Dodge rocks!)

Vinegar or tomato?

I foil my ribs for long enough to start them cooking, then open the foil and drain most of the grease, leaving most of the stock...and then pour on the smoke..and I have never had a complaint about my ribs, nor have i ever taken any home..never had any left to take home..so that is good enough for me..I enjoy feeding people, and I am gratified when folks like my cooking..
I do what works and what keeps me from either wasting my expensive food, or wasting time i don't need to be fiddling with the process..repeatability is a must.

Now..if I had a big well insulated smoker that i could keep moist and smoky...I probab;y wouldn't bother..but i don't like rib jerky, so I do.


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

*Red says ifn you want to use foil...... foil.*
_*Ifn you don't...... don't.*_









*Red is always right. Just ask her!*
*(PS.... that aint no broom she is carrying and she don't like the kitchen)*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2009)

Boy am I glad I have my boots on because its getting deep around here.

GrillaInManilla I dont know what experience you have with a smoker but I bet there are a few gals around here that would give you a run for your money if not show you a thing or 2 around the smoker.


----------



## coolpick87 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well for it to be "boil" the liquid would have to be around 212*F, and I dont see it getting that high of a temp when the smoke box only gets around 225-250, with ribs which are colder(in respect to the smokebox) sitting in the liquid, I highly doubt the liquid boils. So technically its not getting boiled.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 4, 2009)

Excuse me, but I happen to be a lady and I take offense to your comment.  Women do not "belong" in the kitchen.  I do the grilling and smoking in my house and do just as good a job if not better than most men do.  Hubby works a lot of OT and if I waited for him to do it, it would never get done so I've taken on the job.


----------



## ddave (Sep 4, 2009)

Poor man's crockpot?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I didn't know crock pots were that expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You got that right, Rick. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I cook ribs the way I like them. I don't like them fall off the bone. I like them with a little tug. Sometimes I foil, sometimes I don't. I can get them to have the tug that I like whether I foil or not. I just take them out of the foil sooner.

I don't really care if someone thinks my method is "pure" or not. I do what works for me. I don't cook for comp judges so I don't care what their standards are either. When my wife's sister takes a bite of one of my ribs and exclaims "Oh my Gawd!!" or my wife's brother is eating my ribs and says "Man, I can't stop eating these ribs", then I know what I am doing work is working. 

And GrillaInManilla before you start posting disrepectful nonsense about women smokers why don't you fill in your profile and post some Qview so we can see what an expert you are.  I am willing to bet large amounts of money that Cowgirl, Irishteabear, Sumosmoke and many of the other women here can SMOKE CIRCLES around you and can more than likely teach you a thing or two or three.

Dave


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 4, 2009)

What he ^^^ said.  This is the message I try to live by...whatever works for you and pleases the guests, too!  That is what we're all about here, really.  I'm not cooking for you, I'm cooking for me and my group.  All of our questions, techniques and postings, are based on our individual taste and what we like to cook and eat.

Eventually, I believe we all tailor our BBQ methods to produce whatever 'que gains the most praise from our company.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Therefore, it's a fine debate, but comments in poor taste about who belongs in the kitchen, is enough to get the boot in some places  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So let's keep it real here, don't let a noob sweep in and wrangle our collective feathers.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This thread kind of ran it's course, but there were some good points made we could reflect on later...and now on to something more fun:  
Labor Day Weekend!

Ok, then - good night


----------



## flash (Sep 4, 2009)

Seems alot of folks have forgotten that 3-2-1 is just a guideline. Sure if you do the full 3-2-1 they WILL fall off the bone. Probably why I do 3-1-.5. This way I still get alittle tug on the meat, but its still tender. Good God, making a mountain out of a mole hill. Next thing you know someone will be doing their ribs in an oven or on the gas grill.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2009)

I have never boiled them or done them in the oven but I have grilled many racks of ribs in the past


----------



## flash (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, but now you know better.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow - I can not beleive we are even responding to someone with such a neanderathalic mentality. There are lots of opinions on this site about how to smoke but I have never seen anyone attack a gender like this person has. This is way beyond acceptable. It is one thing to disagree with a method but to attack a gender is unforgivable. There are a lot of ladies on here who know a whole lot more about smokin than I will ever know and I thank them for their contributions. I realize that I am a newbie but this is just wrong. How do we stop the insanity? 
If I am wrong please tell me and I will fade into the sunset and shut up


----------



## alx (Sep 4, 2009)

The grilla needs to be takin out to the woodshed.Shame some folks never learned.Most of his experiences with women were probably just whistling at them to come over to the car....Sad Story for him....I have no PITTY...


----------



## gnubee (Sep 4, 2009)

I think, I hope, that grilla was just doing a bit of tongue in cheek humor and perhaps He missed just his mark a tad. I don't think any harm or slight was meant.

However. If He was serious I'd pay big bucks and travel a long way to see a throwdown between Him and Either Cowgirl or Irishteabear. Those gals can cook. 

I know there are more than a few of the Ladies on here that could easily kick my Meat smoking Butt with little or no effort at all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My generation ( 1950s ) grew up belittling any man who dared to enter a Kitchen unless of course He was a widower cooking for his orphaned kids. Then of course it would be a noble thing he was doing. 

How times have changed.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 4, 2009)

GOOD MORNING I see we are to chapter 3
the ribs are boiling dry better foilem and let the ladies take over.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 4, 2009)

You talked me into it. You smoothie You. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am going to try it at the lower temp next time. I have had pretty good success with 230f for 5 hours or so. 

I have learned that I don't need to peek all the time and that so far has been my biggest break through. 
My second biggest breakthrough with ribs is That I no longer need to kill the taste of the meat with a gallon and a half of sweet tomato sauce on them. IMO They are better without sauce. And that my friend is a testament to how good they are. 

I will see how they work out at 210f and I'll give you points if it works well. Or I'll probably just go into a sulk if they don't.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wellllllllllllllllll... lemme weigh in here on this discussion.

Quite honestly, you're ALL boiling your ribs, with or without foil, with the exception of AZRocker and his friend Mike Miller.

The composition of meat is that of individual cells. Each cell contains liquid. If you freeze meat, frozen liquid expands. When it expands, it bursts the cell wall. When it unthaws, you see it on your table instead of staying inside the meat. That is why previously frozen meat is dry, such as turkey (why a fresh turkey is always more moist than a frozen one).

The same holds true for the opposite end... cooking. If you cook meat at a temperature higher than the boiling point of liquid (based on your altitude), then the liquid inside each cell will boil, burst the cell wall and boil out of your meat. Regardless of the cooking method - wet, dry, foiled, not foiled, whatever. Only by keeping the temperature below the boiling point will the liquid inside each cell NOT boil. If you're smoking at 220°, at some point that liquid will equalize with that temperature and boil. Now, that's not saying that the meat itself is reaching that temperature; it can be considerably lower; just the moisture inside the cell is. A good example of how that can happen is if you microwave a piece of apple pie with a scoop of ice cream on top. You can get the liquid in the apple pie sauce to get steaming hot without melting the ice cream hardly at all and just barely warming the piecrust. Although smoking is not microwaving, you're still irradiating the meat and the temperature of the liquid will rise much faster than of the solid. 

This is why I don't cook a prime rib at anything higher than 200° in the oven at Christmastime. I don't want to boil out the liquid out of the meat; I'd rather have it be retained until I cut into it, then capture as much as possible from the broken cells that my knife created parting it. And, as they say, the proof is in the pudding.... here's some 'rib shots':

*Christmas '05*







*Christmas '07 - had grandkids by then, a lot more pics of them than of the meat! lol!*


*The liquid stayed in the meat instead of ending up in the bottom of the pan -we barely had enough juice for gravy. You could press down on the meat and it would leak juice it retained it so well.*


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 4, 2009)

This is rather interesting.  Since I do not have his book, which I will now look into buying  ...   is there a "flip" in this method, say at the 3 hr mark ? 
Thanks,   Tim


----------



## danbury (Sep 4, 2009)

I chimed in late on this one.  To each his own.  Count me as "no foil" other than when the cook is done and I wrap to toss in the cooler.  Other than that... I won't dare wade deep into this controversial subject.


----------



## kingofbother (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is off the hook.  I wish my wife would start smoking.  Then I could get a little more sleep during overnight smokes.  This weekend I'm going to do spares.  I think I'll foil 2 and not foil the last one just to see the difference.  Either way they will be awesome because I'm cooking them.  Thanks for the tips and opinions guys and gals.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think that the cooking below the boiling temp makes a lot of sense.  That prime rib looks awesome.  I want some now.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 4, 2009)

folks, as someone who's seen a lot of this before, i think it is safe to say that ol' grilla is just doing some fishing; my advice is that no one bites the hook, which includes getting all bent out of shape about it, because that's what he wants ~ 

takes all kinds to make the world go 'round, even jokers and trolls.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 4, 2009)

The only way I could see clear to NOT eventually foil my ribs would be to have a large commercial rotisserie smoker, where the drippings from each rack baste the rack below and thereby keep it somewhat moist. Else the exterior is bound to get a bit dry.


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 4, 2009)

No Tim, there is:

-NO Membrane
-NO Flipping
-NO Foiling
-NO Rotating
-NO Disturbing, PERIOD. (Per Mike Mills)

I think you're going to like them, not fall off the bone, but tugs slightly clean off the bone, very little to no shrinkage off the bone tips (otherwise called bone shiners by Mr. Mills, means more meat to eat!)


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2009)

Maybe you should reread the rules that you agreed to when you joined SMF


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

That's what makes it so funny!


----------



## ronp (Sep 4, 2009)

Good bye!!


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

Probably waited a tad too long on this guy Jerry. LOL!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry people but that last set of outbursts has spelled the end of the Grilla


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## dropastone (Sep 4, 2009)

Good I don't come here to hear things like that. Good riddance


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2009)

Probabally but I wanted to consult another Mod before doing it and we agreed this morning that we would see if his bs would continue. Well I guess we got our answer but he got ours too


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 4, 2009)

I think next time I'm going to try the 6 hour 210 thing (not even spraying the ribs right?).

However I love the jus that foiling gets me with everything else. I could never give it up!

Good thread, and great recovery by the SMF membership and mods!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Jerry.  We don't need people like that here.


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh and I've been wondering,

On the topic of RIBS, Carolina style ribs are GRILLED? over high heat? I saw this on a Bobby Flay throwdown.

Is it the cut of meat, or how does that work? Anyone know?


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL... love these "viral" threads that take off.... heh-heh.

Foiling vs. Not Foiling is all about personal taste. I have done both ways and both are good, but I really like the bark I get from not foiling - and of course my wife and kids prefer the tender slide off the bone of foiling.... lol.

I have setteled on the method of foiling and then letting them rest in the cooler for about an hour. It is just enough to tenderize the bark a little bit, but still gives a nice texture.

Have you friend over and do two racks - one of each way. If nothing else you will have an excuse to fire up the smoker!


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh man, Im gone for 1/2 a day and I missed everything? I only read peoples responses. Where did this character come from? Who let him in here? LOL

Im here to set the record straight, once and for all. 

Foiling is the way to go......Period.

Unless of course you don't want to foil then no foil is the way to go.....Period.

LOL


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 4, 2009)

that is true, and hilarious all in one.


----------



## hoser (Sep 4, 2009)

Goll-Dang! This is getting like a Yankees Red sox series in September....people getting really intense LOL.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 4, 2009)

what pig said x2!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 5, 2009)

"First your old lady needs to change out of her shiny top and get cleaning. We can all see the mess in the back room. Maybe you should have saved the money you spent on corian counter tops and bought a maid. Why are her hands up near her face, is she taking a picture of you taking a picture, or is she smoking? Because if she was smoking that would make sense you commenting on this post. This is the "SMOKING meat forum". Not the "I cook in an Oven so my wife will think im great and finally consumate our relationshig" forum"

I take it this was whazzit's name post on my pictures? LOL!!! It was Christmas, of course there's a mess. Those are genuine granite countertops. She's holding a fruit bowl to put on the dining room table. I cook the rib in an oven because there's no smoker at my son's house... yet... but, another Christmas is coming! LOL! LOL! And, that's my daughter-in-law... here's my wife!



Gawd, I'm *ROTFLMFAO* - this was a riot, I love his comeback, it was soooo out of it!

But, the one thing is that we got a lot of opinions and great tips and recipes discussing it, and some are 'experimenting' this Labor Day weekend on methods, too! That means Super-Q cookin' and eatin' all weekend! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post your findings, results and ESPECIALLY QVIEWS of all the dang good cookin' going on!

My best to all of you on this holiday weekend! Enjoy family, friends and most of all Super Q'in!

Just can't stop laughing, 
Pops §§


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think Jerry left the door unlocked after a wild night on the town. that will teach him lol


----------



## alx (Sep 5, 2009)

You are the MAN pops...Beautiful pics.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 5, 2009)

It's amazing that even on a site like this where mostly everyone is happy and wants nothing more than to enjoy the love of our art that you get people who have some weird issues.
Took some psychology classes in college and I feel I was pretty good at it and I sure have a few theories on crazy, weird angry people that kind of spaz out for no good reason.
Could be several reasons which I will just keep to myself but fudge it Pops, you keep doing what you do and producing some beautiful food.
Love the Holiday pictures of the family happy and smiling, thanks for sharing


----------



## morkdach (Sep 5, 2009)

chapter 4 
the ribs boiled dry and i run out of foil.
what started out as fun went south.
i never foil,boil,flip or sauce just spritz.
i would like to thank all the great ladies on this for all their input and all the help they have given me.






 to all you ladies


----------



## jethro (Sep 5, 2009)

I have seen all the BBQ shows on tv and have never seen one restaurant foil there ribs or anything else for that matter. But I do.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 5, 2009)

I have some beef ribs on right now, 2 hours in I wrapped them in foil and added a bit o apple juice, was just wondering when I should take them and drop them into a pot of boiling water


----------



## ronp (Sep 5, 2009)

Soon. Hurry.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 6, 2009)

"The Shed" on Diners, Drive ins, and Dives in Mississippi shows them foiled.

I do both but that horse was bludgened early on in the poo flinging


----------



## jethro (Sep 7, 2009)

Any show with that freak guy ferrari in it has no credibility anyway so I didn't miss much. That clown wouldn't know real BBQ if he was slapped upside his spiked dyed head with it.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 7, 2009)

Tis the same old story.  Zeolets can turn old shoes into a religous experience but in the end if the shoe does not fit; your feet hurt!  Maybe we better be careful before congress does a reconciliation and crams foil or no foil down our throats.  LMAO at the dogma of some who believe my way to BBQ is gospel.


----------



## ddave (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps you should read his bio.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/guy-fieri-bio/bio/index.html

It appears he has quite a bit of experience in the food and restaurant business.

Dave


----------



## captmoby (Sep 7, 2009)

I have probably smoked or grilled hundreds of racks of ribs in my life but never tried the 3-2-1 method so today was the day. 
Then I read this thread. Hummm??
So! I have decided to foil one of the racks for the 3-2-1 method and smoke the other as usual.
I'll report back.

Captmoby


----------



## morkdach (Sep 7, 2009)

boilem foilem leave guy out of it i like him
chapter 5


----------



## erain (Sep 8, 2009)

dangit i missed it all!!!   foil/no foil, mike mills, and whatever else... please peeps do whatever works best for you!!! expieriment with it all till you find the perfect rib that suits you and your family. thats what it is all about. and to top it off with your own personal method,your own home made rub, and if you like the sauce your own homemade sauce... anyone telling you the perfect way of making ribs... dont mean jack, may be perfect to that person but to 99 other people maybe just not quite right. expieriment til  you find what works for you and there is not a discussion in the world that shud change that, although it may have you look at alternative method to expieriment some more with. so whether you foil or not cause it dont matter, smoke on!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 8, 2009)

.. ... AMEN .....


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 9, 2009)

I am finding myself varying the way I smoke now compared to when I started and probably will undergo some further changes as time goes on and as I get the GUTS to experiment or want my taste to change.

I understand that Kingofbrother's buddy wasn't saying foiling was the same as boiling, he meant i was just as cheap of a method as boiling and I disagree for most all the reasons already given.

I foil...HOWEVER, I will try one day not to and see if I can get good at finishing my product just the way I like it. But I am not going to go off the deepend if I have to stick to foiling to get them the way I like them just cuz it's not the 'PURE' way...

15 years ago I didn't email either, nor did I write to any of you in the US mail to post my opinion, but since we have the ability to share knowledge now, well, SMOKE ON and foil away!!!


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 9, 2009)

Boy this thread has legs! Well just to juice it up some more, should I use heavy duty foil, or standard. Oh, and how about foiling in a foil pan vs. wrapping totally in foil.


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 9, 2009)

this horse has been beat...


----------



## alx (Sep 9, 2009)

If you were to foil a horse...Should i add liquid.My buudy says it aint real
 BBQ.......


----------



## fire it up (Sep 9, 2009)

Personally I would foil the horse at 170, I think 160-165 would work but the extra few degrees makes a world of difference, as for liquid, the tears of the local children when I tell them it is My Little Smoked Pony are all I need 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously though, I have never had horse but I would think it would be best to foil that one.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 9, 2009)

Horse is very similar to beef except for the moo and neigh thing. They both taste like Chicken.

I find that saddle of horse is quite tough and chewy with metal bits you are wise to spit out. No amount of smoking will make it tender no matter how long its been boiling away in the foil.

I wonder is the correct term for braised young horse, foal boil?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay-that's all folks, thread is now *CLOSED*


----------

